# Tianjin Eye→天津之眼←a Ferris Wheel BUILT on a Bridge!!!



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

直径：110米

diameter:110m

Under Construction(almost finished)


Render





































U/C Photos


----------



## altachlo87 (Dec 18, 2005)

...it looks nice & i can see their effort of trying to build something different from just building another ordinary ferris wheel...but the problem is, the world has enough ferris wheels, big and small. And it becomes a dull, typical, "there-is-another-ferris-wheel" scenery for most of the great cities' skylines... London, Singapore, Yokohama, Taipei, Paris, Kuala Lumpur have it...more and more city have the same landmark..


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

i agree, very cool, but ferris wheels in general are boring


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> i agree, very cool, but ferris wheels in general are boring


Have a look at the Kai Tak one.

An interesting ferris wheel if ever there was one...


----------



## hankowdude (Nov 24, 2007)

that's how our "competent" and "great" government uses our tax money,they build those giant shits in major cities for the world to see so that the rest of the world could say:"wow china is a rising superpower", while the kids in rurual area of China are starving,the same government however turns a blind eye to that


----------

